

PayPal Takes Your Security Seriously - sisk
https://www.paypal-forward.com/leadership/paypal-takes-your-security-seriously/

======
OafTobark
Can PayPal prove the rep didn't hand over CC info as the previous OP was told
by the hacker. Given how awful PayPal has been over the years, I rather
believe they messed up than this cover up story

